# My FIRST rhinestone shirt :)



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I did it, not great, but it's done. Now I can sit back and watch all the videos and see how I was suppose to do it  Having to get tech support because I'm having active x errors when I go to replace objects to specify rhinestone sizes. But I just wanted to show my first piece. It was requested by my soon to be sister in law, from her soon to be step daughters  I can't wait for her to see it tonight


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks nice to me. Congrats...you will be cranking them out in no time.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think it looks fabulous. Congrats on your first shirt and all those that follow.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cute! Good job on your first design!
I'm sure your SIL will love it!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

She'll love it. SOOO very funny! You did a great job!


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone....They are getting married tonight so I was rushed to try to get it done, I just got my DAS system on Tuesday.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Really cute - you are on the road now. I have DAS too and really like it.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Fantastic!It feels good to see one actually done.You did it!It will all get easier and faster the more you do!and a new stoner is born.....


----------

